# Cubecart Font Size Change?



## elusive (Mar 20, 2007)

How do I:

 change the font size of the text in the Register page and the View Basket/checkout page?

access and change the txtbuttons to say "Add to Cart" and "More Info" instead of "Buy" and "More"
Thanks


----------



## elusive (Mar 20, 2007)

Got it.

Recoded CSS and template/styleTemplates/content/cart.tpl


----------



## elusive (Mar 20, 2007)

K how do I change the txtbuttons to say "Add to Cart" and "More Info" instead of "Buy" and "More"

thanks


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

elusive said:


> K how do I change the txtbuttons to say "Add to Cart" and "More Info" instead of "Buy" and "More"
> 
> thanks


If those are text, then you would change them in the language file. 

If they are graphics, then you would need to create new graphics and upload them over the old ones.


----------



## Basikboy (Aug 28, 2007)

Rodney, where might you find the Language file in Cubecart? I want to change the "Price" text to "Retail Price" and "Sale Price" to "Our Price". Thanks!


----------



## elusive (Mar 20, 2007)

language>en>lang.inc.php

ctrl+f whatever you're trying to replace. there are multiple definitions so you might have to replace more than one.


----------

